Ask HN: Are solid state batteries any close to coming into production? - julienreszka
======
Lorenz-Kraft
I don't think so. Like "history" proved: Batteries are hard to make, scale and
improve. Google for "Battery revolution" and you will probably find a new
company for every year the past 20 years that is "close" to "reinvent" the
battery. But so far, only small incremental improvements.

